# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  ¿Hongo en plátano?

## perdiguera

El plátano de sombra, "_Plátanus hispánica_" es un árbol abundante en esta zona donde vivo.
En uno de ellos, en una herida que sufrió hace tiempo, ha nacido este hongo que muestro.
Ni idea de cómo se llama, y tampoco de si se trata de un hongo.

----------

Los terrines (30-ene-2014)

----------

